# New ride 2009 Fuji Team



## rfrancisco

Today was the first real ride of my '09 Fuji Team bike size 54cm, 32 miles. Made a few changes on the bike install a set of Mavic Ksyrium Elite wheelset, Easton carbon seatpost, wider handle bar 44 cm. I have not weigh the bike yet looking for my digital fish scale, it feels
a lot lighter than my Fondriest X-Status made with Dedacciai EOM 16.5. The ride is very different, less road vibration on rougher roads, was a plus going up hill (lighter), felt stiffer in the bottom bracket area. Felt a little more fresher/more energy at the end of the ride. Will post more after a few weeks/miles on the Fuji.


----------



## merryprankster

I've had an 09 Fuji Team for a few weeks now. Definitely enjoying the bike. It's my first roadie and I've been able to keep up with some regular riders on my first few rides. Did 40miles the other day and felt great.

Didn't change anything on mine, 58cm. I think the weight is a little under 19lbs.


----------



## rfrancisco

*Got Pics*

Here are some pics of the new ride


----------



## rfrancisco

*More pics*

Here are some more


----------



## wheeldonkey

i gotta say... that's a hot looking ride.

i just bought this same bike the other day. so far, i haven't taken it out for more than a 15 mile trip... but its a very comfy ride.

how are you liking it?


----------



## wheeldonkey

what wheels are those? mine came w/ shimano r-500's.


----------



## rfrancisco

*Hi WD*

I put on a Mavic Ksyrium Elite wheelset with Hutchinson Fusion2 tires. I found my digital fish scale the bike came in @ 18lbs, 1oz. with out pedals,saddlebag and frame pump. I've only put on 250 miles since getting the bike on Aug. 1st, still playing around with the saddle position. Well good luck and happy riding.


----------



## rfrancisco

*Update...*

Well just put 650 miles on the new ride. Made a few adjustments,change the stem from10cm to 9cm, lower the stem about 1/2 cm, raise the saddle about 2.5 mm. I think
I got dialed in. Going to try a set of Campy Proton wheels in couple weeks and see
which wheelset is more comfy. I really like the '09 105 Shimano Shifter/brakes, the shifting
has been spot on (all my other rides have Campy, had a bad Shimano problem in 1995 with 105). Well good luck and happy riding.


----------



## TheDarkAce

rfrancisco, can you give us an update on your ride. I just recently bought an 09 Team frame and still getting all the parts together for a new build. I got a pair of new Fulcrum Racing 5 wheelset to go with it. Can't wait to have it built up and ride it. 

Ride on.


----------



## rfrancisco

Hi TheDarkAce,
I got around 1200+ miles on the bike now, have not swap the wheel set yet. I replace the handlebar with a Specialized Pro2 Road Ergo bar with the short drops and S-wrap Roubaix bar tape. The bar has a flat area on top of the bar and with the Roubaix tape the hands couldn't be more happier. With the short drop on the handle bar it really help the lower back. I'm real surprise how comfortable the San Marco Ponza saddle is. Can't wait for this rain to stop in the Bay area (Norcal) Will post new pics soon. Good luck on your new build ! 

Rick


----------



## TheDarkAce

rfrancisco said:


> Hi TheDarkAce,
> I got around 1200+ miles on the bike now, have not swap the wheel set yet. I replace the handlebar with a Specialized Pro2 Road Ergo bar with the short drops and S-wrap Roubaix bar tape. The bar has a flat area on top of the bar and with the Roubaix tape the hands couldn't be more happier. With the short drop on the handle bar it really help the lower back. I'm real surprise how comfortable the San Marco Ponza saddle is. Can't wait for this rain to stop in the Bay area (Norcal) Will post new pics soon. Good luck on your new build !
> 
> Rick


That's great news. I am hoping to get the same satisfaction from my 09 Fuji Team also. I also purchased a shallow handlebar made by 3T. I went with a 3T stem and seatpost to match. Saddle I chose is a San Marco, not sure which model. I bought it new from another guy who did not want it. Anyways keep us informed on how she is doing. Ride on.


----------



## rfrancisco

Hi All, Another update just put 1,630 miles on the ride. Had my first crash about 2 weeks ago, no real damage just cosmetically to the front and back shifters and the left side of the saddle. Just a little road rash on the left arm below the elbow and left knee, scrub them nice and clean (OUCH!). Here some pics of the boo-boos on the bike. Replace the 11-25 105 cassette with a 12-25 Ultegra pick it up for $68.00, thinking of upgrading the crank with the Ultegra compact crank 6750 later this year and next year with the 6700 shifters. Till later. Rick


----------



## carbonROD

Tough luck on the crash but glad to hear not as severe. I'm loving the sleekness of the '09 team.


----------



## rfrancisco

*2009 Fuji Team Update 7-4-2010*

Happy 4th of July All, Just a update completed 2,305 mile since getting the bike in August '09. Installed the Ultegra 6700 compact crank with a matching bb and swap the wheelset to a Campy Proton pair with 11-25 cassette. Got the bike down to 17lbs,12oz from 18lbs,1oz. The Proton wheelset with Vittoria Rubino Slick tires gives a softer ride then the Mavic Ksyrium Elite wheelset with Hutchinson Fusion2 tires. The bike is a joy to ride, I don't feel any flex in the crank-bottom bracket area all the power goes to the rear wheel. The frame really absorbs the rough roads vibrations which will leave you a little fresher at the end of your ride. The Specialized S-wrap Roubaix bar tape is a hand saver for those long ride, they feel like suede leather with a nice cushion underneath. No complaints about the San Marco Ponza saddle keeps my back side happy. This bike goes where you point it, it helps builds your confidence when going down hill . The brakes are Shimano 105, good just add a bit of toe-in to make them work better. Future updates - maybe 105 5700 or Ultegra 6700 shifters, has anyone use both? Would like any feed back on the two shifters. Here are some new pics


----------



## jkuo

Pardon me for asking, but how much do you weigh? I noticed that you said you noticed no bottom bracket flex during hard efforts. I'm 5' 10" ~178lbs and ride an '07 Team which is C4 carbon as well and mine flexes quite a bit under hard efforts. At first I thought it was the cranks; but I've been paying more attention to the issue lately and have noticed that I can actually see the chainstays deflecting while climbing if I'm seated and pushing a big gear. It feels like the bike is wiggling a little bit, but visually, they are flexing. I love the bike otherwise, so I'm wondering if the '09's are stiffer. I actually ride a 54cm as well. It may just be my riding style as I was a long time mountain biker and am more comfortable pushing big gears and standing than sitting and spinning.


----------



## rfrancisco

Hi jkuo, I'm 5' 9" @ 185 lbs, my style of climbing is to spin rather than push a large gear. I only need to push/stand only on the steep grades. I also rode and race mt bikes in the early 90's, now it's 99 percent on the road. It could be the' 09 is constructed differently then the' 07, check out this site : http://www.bikepedia.com to check the specs of your bike. Thanks for the reply, and keep riding


----------



## frdfandc

The 2009's are the same. Some flex is actually good. Its actually designed into the frame to help transfer power. Action equals reaction. If your a big rider and push a large gear, your probably going to flex almost any type of frame.

You could also be flexing the wheels. So keep that into consideration. My OEM wheels would flex when I got out of the saddle, but my custom wheel set (Chris King hubs, DT Swiss Comps, DT Swiss 1.1 rims) do not flex.

I have ridden the Team bikes (work at a Fuji dealer) and noticed that the C4 carbon bikes flex a little bit more than the C7 bikes of the Team RC series and way more than the C10 bikes like the SL-1.


----------



## jkuo

Thanks for the info, I was wondering if they were different because a friend has an almost new CCR1 and the upper part of the seatstay where it is one tube was way wider than on my bike. So I thought maybe they had changed the Teams as well. 

I'm sure the flex isn't robbing me of speed (not that it matters), it's just a little disconcerting. If I really get on it, I can get brake rub on both the front and rear wheels (Neuvation R28 Aero's), so maybe the wheels are part of it. But when I'm seated and pushing, I definitely see the chainstays flexing right by the BB, so maybe it's a BB stiffness issue as well. 



frdfandc said:


> The 2009's are the same. Some flex is actually good. Its actually designed into the frame to help transfer power. Action equals reaction. If your a big rider and push a large gear, your probably going to flex almost any type of frame.
> 
> You could also be flexing the wheels. So keep that into consideration. My OEM wheels would flex when I got out of the saddle, but my custom wheel set (Chris King hubs, DT Swiss Comps, DT Swiss 1.1 rims) do not flex.
> 
> I have ridden the Team bikes (work at a Fuji dealer) and noticed that the C4 carbon bikes flex a little bit more than the C7 bikes of the Team RC series and way more than the C10 bikes like the SL-1.


----------



## rfrancisco

*Just pickup .....*

the new Shimano 105 - 5700 shifter today, got them for $200.00 plus tax @ performance :smilewinkgrin: Will be installing them in a few weeks when I'm 
on vacation.


----------

